# Overflow box?



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Do I need to have one even if I plan on having a sump? What exactly are the benefits of having an overflow box?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They maintain & control siphon suction in power outages so your floor doesn't get flooded. A sump? You need one unless your tank is drilled.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay, that's understood. Is it possible to have a sump without having to drill the tank?


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

yea basically using the overflow box is best they have one that hangs on back and has ports to connect tubing to go down to the sump without drilling im planning on doing this to my tank its so much better and as theoldsalt says i wont come home to a flooded room lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Right. Overflow boxes replace the need for drilling.


----------

